# a littile vid. I have been working on!!



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I have been working on this for a bit it's one vid for my new My-space that I'm working on for 2007 season kind of free advertiseing I guess, my haunt is a free 7 minute walthrough...Well here is the vid let me know what U guyz think it's about 4min...
2007 HOME HAUNT remix by ace22photo - Photobucket


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The vid looks good!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Great video and I hate to be a critic, especially to my friends up north, but check your spelling maybe. One of my pet peeves, sometimes I'm just anal. I'm guessing you're a Frenchie? Seriously, no offense intended.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Great haunt and video. I'm lucky if I get 45 kids ring my bell on Halloween, I couldn't imagine 350 visitors. Glad to see it's a big hit around your area.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

ya I know the spelling is off and there are a few things I need to fix as well...
but I'm on it and my finished project will be much better...this is my first time doing somthing like this and as for all this Comp. stuff I only bought my 1st Comp. last year and I'm still learning somthing new every day just wish I new how to make a good web site I guess all just pay some-one lol...


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Feedback 
You already know the spelling is jacked. I would change the music, the loop is to short.
Don't stay to long on one shot.... get different photo angles and ranges. 
Don't use to many fonts.
Overall, Nice job!!! Clean it up.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I think it looks good! nice haunt too.


----------

